# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Hani i cuditshem

## Shaboni

Ne nje han (si ne cdo han) shisnin vere.
Hanxhiu ishte disi gopsek dhe keshtu veres i shtonte 10% uje. 
Cmimi i veres te trukuar eshte 20% me i larte sesa i veres qe hanxhiu ble nga furnizuesit.
Sa eshte % e fitimit te hanxhiut nga vera?

Pershendetje.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

22.22222222222222..........%

----------


## Shaboni

Jo.
Duke qene se 10 % i fiton me uje dhe 20%  me cmim me siguri fitimi eshte > 30%.

Sa ?

----------


## Darien

Shaboni,

Që të na dali përgjigja direkt në përqindje po llogarisim që hanxhiu blen një litër verë për 100 lekë.  Duke i shtuar 10% ujë, i bëhet 1.1 l verë e holluar.  Duke qenë se e shet me 20% shtesë, na del çmimi 120 lekë.  Hanxhiu do marri 1.1 * 120 = 132 lekë, ose 32% fitim.  

Sado që të jepë çmimi aktual dhe sasia që blen, po ta shesi të gjithë verën, ato numra thjeshtohen gjatë llogarive, kështu që nuk kemi bërë gabim me supozimin e çmimit dhe sasisë.

----------


## Shaboni

Sakte.

Nuk e kuptova pse thua qe nuk mblidhen ashtu %.
Mund te zgjidhet edhe keshtu:
x sasia e veres te blere nga hanxhiu.
Fitimi i tij eshte :
0,1x (nga uji) +
0,2x (nga cmimi) + 
0,02x (nga cmimi mbi ujin) =
0,32x
pra 32%

Pershendetje, dhe flmd per reagimin.

----------

